# 7 Dead In Japan Knife Attack



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2008)

> * 7 dead in stabbing spree in downtown Tokyo*
> 
> By SHINO YUASA, Associated Press Writer 2 hours, 19 minutes ago
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080608/ap_on_re_as/japan_stabbing
> ...


Tired of life? Then take your own life not of those who want to live and haven't done anything to bother you or make your life miserable. 
Funny how he was hell bent on killing people but when police threaten to shoot him he gave up. So it's okay to be tired of life and kill people but not so tired that you want to die yourself? 
Sick person yes, deserving of life... IMO... No. 



> In March, one person was stabbed to death and at least seven others were hurt by a man who went on a slashing spree with two knives outside a shopping mall in eastern Japan.
> In one of the worst attacks, a man with a history of mental illness burst into an elementary school in Japan in 2001 and killed _eight children_. The killer was executed in 2004.


At least Japan knows what to properly do with bastards like that!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2008)

That is really sick and sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Violence can happen anywhere at anytime so train and be prepared.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw this. It's a sobering reminder that one person with a knife can be much more dangerous than people think.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jun 9, 2008)

What I read was there has been a rash of these knife attacks recently.  

This lends some credibility to the argument that those hell bent on hurting someone will find a way, gun or not.  I think we should legislate more knife control!!!  Knife permits, waiting periods and background checks.  

Sure your just going to use it for cooking, right!


----------



## exile (Jun 9, 2008)

Think about a bullet and a 7" combat knife and compare the sizes of the holes they can make within the same short time window. Forget about impact velocity and stopping power and just think about _damage_. 

A guy with a knife can probably inflict as many wounds as a BAR in the same time frame. The one advantage that the gun wielder has is distance... and in a densely populated locale, full of unsuspecting people, that isn't going to matter much if maximum damage is the sicko's objective. 

Knives are scary, no way around it. My most recent acquisition is a Recon Tanto and after a month of receiving it from Cold Steel, I'm still a little intimidated by it. In the hands of a sui/homocidal defective, the amount of damage something like that can cause is... well, it doesn't bear thinking about...


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2008)

I can picture a legislative body somewhere decreeing that all foods must be sold in bite sized pieces, then people won't need knives...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jun 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I can picture a legislative body somewhere decreeing that all foods must be sold in bite sized pieces, then people won't need knives...


 
LOL. :rofl:


----------

